# Vapor Storm Eco 90W with Lion RDA Kit



## Timwis (9/9/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Eco 90W with Lion RDA Kit from Vapor Storm. The Eco 90W with Lion RDA Kit was sent for the purpose of this review by Alice from Vapor Storm.

https://www.vstormecig.com/ECO-RDA.html





Introduction

The Eco 90W with Lion RDA is the second of two products Vapor Storm sent for review. The Eco is a single 18650 direct output device with all the safety features you would get from a regulated device. It comes paired with a build friendly 24mm RDA called the Lion which has arced posts with post holes on the top so the coils are fitted as they would be with a postless deck, so let's give this pocket size set-up a look.

In the Box





Contents:

1*ECO mod 
1*Lion RDA 
1*USB cable
1*User manual
1*Warranty Card
1*Battery Card
2*Coils
1*Cotton Pad
1*Spare parts Polybag

Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Eco 90w RDA Kit comes in the usual fold open cardboard packaging that Vapor Storm products tend to come in, once opened i was met by a small single battery device that weighs almost nothing (very light). The device comes in a couple of colours and then a bunch of designs, i received the Rock version (which i do like, it suits my love of rock music), it's also available in Blue, Black, Forever Love, Camo Grey, Black Red, Punk and Cartoon, all versions come with a Black Lion RDA. The whole device is the colour or design of choice and has various indented sections included indented branding both sides, which is well hidden with the design versions. The device is small, light and curved with a Round, Black curved translucent fire button on the front, at the bottom of the front we have the micro USB port. Both sides where the removable spine meets the front sections we have vertical slits (there are also horizontal slits top and bottom on the spine). On the top the 510 is to one side the 510 is Gold plated and Spring loaded. The Eco has a really nice feeling rubberised finish and is very ergonomic.












Lion RDA Specs and Features:

Size: 35x 24mm
DIY Dual Core coils
3 Stages Airflow Control
Material: Stainless steel
Dual post build deck
Coils mounted like on postless deck
Easy top filling design
Adjustable bottom airflow
510 thread type
Colours: Black, Red, Gold, Blue





Lion RDA Overview



 

The Airflow

The outer sleeve has dual slots which are not the longest but are very wide, the section of the top-cap that fits inside the sleeve has a stepped design to adjust the airflow so the slots can be wide open, two thirds open or having thin slits. On the deck both sides between the posts there are ramps, the coils are fitted above the posts so sit high in the chamber so what looks from the outside as side airflow is actually bottom airflow and enters the chamber below the coils, these ramps direct the air to give the bottom and inner side of the opposite coil really good coverage but because it's quite an open airflow system some air will also get to the rest of the coil.



 

 

The Deck and build

The deck has two large posts that are arced away from each other almost meeting in the centre but the ends are perfectly spaced to fit your coils. At both ends of each post we have post holes on the top so your coils are fitted as if it is a postless deck, the screws are loosened and tightened at the end of the posts from the sides. The posts are lifted up so the 2 juice wells extend underneath the posts so are bigger than they look. Wicking can be done as normal and the sleeve fits with 2 o-rings and locks into position so the airflow is lined up with the position of the coils. The deck is very easy to build on and would suit someone just starting with rebuildables.



 

 

 

Other points

The other things to point out about the Lion RDA is it has a goon style delrin 810 and the 510 pin sits almost flush so not hybrid safe. The juice wells are reasonable but no BF pin comes with the Lion RDA so it can only be used as a standard dripper.



 

Eco 90W Specs and Features:

Size: 82 x 40 x 25mm
Material: ABS (lightest Mod)
Battery type: single 18650 battery(Not included)
Wattage: 90W(max)
Voltage range: 3.3-4.2V 
Output voltage: 0-4.2V
Coil resistance range: ≥0.09Ω
Continuous smoking time: 10s
Recharging current: 750mA
Dormancy Current: <5μA
Charging Port: Micro-USB
Unique graffiti patterns with attractive colors
ABS plastic material with good hand feeling
90W Max power cap and 10s continuous vape time
Thread: 510
Colours/Designs: Blue, Black, Forever Love, Camo Grey, Black Red, Punk, Rock, Cartoon





Fitting The Battery

The 18650 Battery is fitted by removing the back section of the device which is secured with a magnet top and bottom. The battery fits well, tight enough but not a rip your wrap candidate has sometimes is the case, You also have full access to get your fingers around most of the battery so removing it is very easy. The battery venting is very reassuring with slits top, bottom and down both sides, when the back section is refitted there is a bit of up and down play which needs mentioning but i have known a lot worse.



 

Using The Eco 90W

The Eco is a single 18650 direct output device that will fire down to 0.09 resistance, the fact that it has a limit it will fire down to straight away tells you the difference between this and a mech, yes it delivers what ever voltage the battery has but it has a chip that does regulate and step in when necessary including only allowing the device to give 90w max output. The other protections the device has is No atomizer alert, the fire button flashes Blue three times and won't fire, Short circuit protection, the fire button flashes Red three times and won't fire, Over time protection, if you vape continuously for 10 secs power is cut and the fire button flashes Blue 5 times then allows vaping again, Low power alert, when the battery drops below 3.3v the fire button flashes Red 5 times and the device won't fire (battery needs charging) and finally Over temperature protection, if the device gets too hot it will not fire and the fire button will again flash Red 5 times (once cooled the device fires again). The fire button has a Black appearance but is translucent, the whole fire button lights up not a surround, in the manual it only refers to the fire button lighting and flashing White and Red but after using the device i can tell you that is not correct it actually lights a very nice Royal Blue (not White) and Red. To turn the device on and off is five clicks of the fire button, when first turned on the fire button flashes Blue 5 times, when you turn the device off the fire button flashes Red 5 times but then the device will not respond unless you turn it back on. That's it, no screen, menu or anyway of adjusting anything, simply press the fire button and vape. The only real con i found while operating the device is there is absolutely no battery status indication which is something to bare in mind.





My Experience Using the Eco Kit

The Eco feels so light and ergonomic, the curved fire button also feels very nice and the device fires instantly. This is a very pocket friendly grab and go device, not just paired with the Lion RDA but any atty 25mm or less. It isn't perfect though, with it being direct output the power will weaken as the battery runs down although i was getting a really enjoyable vape from the Lion until just before the battery ran out of life. There is slight up and down movement on the battery door but it wasn't bad enough to bug me (i didn't notice while using) but it will bug some people. The only major con i found with the device is the non-existent battery status indication. The Lion RDA only comes with a standard 510 but it's a cracking RDA, it's so easy to build on and although not matching some of the very best RDA's for flavour, it's not a million miles away and the flavour was pretty darn good, there is also plenty of scope to get the airflow just how you want it. I used the supplied coils and the build came out at 0.21, the battery life for a single 18650 device used with the mentioned build on the Lion was good. The final thing worth mentioning is the price for a single 18650 device and very decent RDA is very reasonable.



 

 

Pros

Lightweight
Ergonomic
Plenty different designs
Battery fits well and easily removed
Safety features
90W max
Fires Instantly
Curved Black translucent fire button nice and clicky and lights up when vaping.
Good battery life (relative to single 18650 device)
Battery can be charged in device (i never recommend this)
Lion RDA Very easy build
Lion RDA good flavour
Lion RDA good airflow options
Reasonable price

Cons

No battery status indication
No BF pin with Lion RDA
Slight up/down movement with battery panel
Direct output power will weaken during battery use
Over 25mm tanks will overhang





I would once again like to thank Alice from Vapor Storm for supplying the Eco 90W with Lion RDA Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://www.vstormecig.com/ECO-RDA.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------

